# Cruze Shop Manuals



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

can i purchase the shop manuals for the Cruze? 
there is a company in detroit mi that sells the manuals for gm cars. 
i purchased, in the day, complete manuals for a 1981 olds cutlass, 1990 bonnevile, 1998 buick regal, but could not for my '08 astra.
they are invaluable.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...the official Cruze shop manuals are printed by *Helm, Inc.* and should be available (book & CD) in May of this year.

...see also, posting: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-ch...1-2011-cruze-service-manual-set-helm-inc.html


----------

